# Egyptian afterlife - Some things I painted in my youth (part III)



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

At some point I was into ancient Egypt as well ... the hyroglyphs actually tell a story if I remember right 

Egyptian afterlife


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow Alex!  Did you continue with painting/drawing as you grew?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

a bit, but never seriously...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

Oooo, I really like this one. I was always fascinated with Egyptian stuff when I was younger, perhaps fueled by seeing the touring King Tut artifacts when they were in Toronto a long time ago.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

I was inspired by seing [SIZE=-1]Tutankhamun when the artifacts were visiting Germany... saw him again recently in Egypt.
[/SIZE]


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2008)

When, in 2004? That is not such a long time ago!

I first saw the artefacts when you had only just been born and were four months old... and never again after that, mind you. And I did not draw anything even remotely as well as you did here (including all the hieroglyphs!)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> When, in 2004? That is not such a long time ago!
> 
> I first saw the artefacts when you had only just been born and were four months old... and never again after that, mind you. And I did not draw anything even remotely as well as you did here (including all the hieroglyphs!)



no, i saw them recently in egypt ... but that painng is way older. i saw them first time when i was 5 or 6 or so? not sure. but not 2004, definitely


----------

